# How can i split co2 for 2 tanks??



## Iain Sutherland (18 Jul 2011)

hi, so i am starting a 13g iwagami and want to split my pressurized co2 that i use on my 55g. I was hoping that i could just put a T piece into the line but this doesnt work, it seems to just take the easiest route... Any ideas how to do this? without spending out on a new twin output reg..
Also got a cheap glass/ ceramic diffuser delivered but when i put it on nothing happens? im assuming that it normally pushes the co2 through the ceramic in visible micro bubbles?
thanks


----------



## Bobtastic (18 Jul 2011)

*Re: How can i plit co2 for 2 tanks??*

You'll need a splitter with two needle valves on so that you can control the two independent flows of gas. You may also need to alter the pressure out of the reg so that you have enough pressure at the difusser.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (19 Jul 2011)

So any ideas where to get one of these?? seen some cheap ones on flea bay from taiwan etc but dont fancy that much.... and TGM dont do them...


----------



## Bobtastic (19 Jul 2011)

I saw a picture of one on Viktor's flickr page and sent him a PM but didn't get a reply... I must admit I don't know where they are available from...

EDIT - The only thing I can fine quickly is a single needle valve @ Aqua Essentials. You could use a Y piece and then two needle valves to control each flow.


----------



## Westyggx (19 Jul 2011)

You need two of these http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/ae-desi ... -5569.html  and 1 of these http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/ae-desi ... -1938.html and also some more Co2 Tubing.


----------



## Bobtastic (19 Jul 2011)

Found the picture of the twin needle valve that Viktor sells at his shop!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/viktorlantos/5550299201

I sent him a PM about it, but don't think I ever got a reply. Not sure if they are available in the UK, or if Viktor is willing to ship them here (for a reasonable price).


----------



## faizal (19 Jul 2011)

You could probably try Aquatic magic's website. They have 2 way brass co2 splitters

Here's a link

http://www.aqmagic.com/equipment-splitter-c-49_94.html


----------



## Iain Sutherland (19 Jul 2011)

thanks for all the links guys.. why is it so hard to get what seem to be basic planted tank parts in the uk?? 
Why do i have to buy HOB filters in the US and pay stupid shipping costs?? Do people in the UK not use HOB filters?
I think i will get a cheap (ish) one from taiwan and see what its like....
take one for the team


----------



## Bobtastic (19 Jul 2011)

Viktor is in Hungry so not as far away as the US, but that doesn't mean the cost will be any lower...


----------



## Westyggx (19 Jul 2011)

Links to HOB filters can be found here mate post by Hoggie viewtopic.php?f=20&t=16036&start=70


----------



## ghostsword (19 Jul 2011)

Many shops in the uk sell hob filters, aquaessentials sell them. 

Check on google, or drop the shops a line asking. eBay is also good for parts. 


.


----------



## Sentral (19 Jul 2011)

Aquatics direct, aqua essentials, and  all pond solutions on eBay sell them.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (22 Jul 2011)

it was from ebay along with most of my tank, from one of the sellers you have mentioned, i do not wish to discredit this company as i still use them. I just bought a whole lighting system from them.
Sadly it is just a rubbish product.

I want an aquaclear 30 as they get the best reviews and comments just sad i must pay crazy postage.... maybe i should start a new thread... whats on your 'things to stock if i ever open a planted aquarium shop' hahaaha 

Frustrating that so many products are either very difficult or very expensive in the UK.  I reckon if I was in another country i would have my 6ft Planted Malawi Tank by now  and a tan. haha


----------



## GHNelson (22 Jul 2011)

*Re: How can i plit co2 for 2 tanks??*



			
				Bobtastic said:
			
		

> You'll need a splitter with two needle valves on so that you can control the two independent flows of gas. You may also need to alter the pressure out of the reg so that you have enough pressure at the difusser.


Ebay is the place :arrow: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6mm-Equal-Y-P ... =RTM742988
 :arrow:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6MM-Flow-Cont ... 45f37982e1
I'm not sure how precise the flow valve is but it could be worth a try.
Also they come in grey colour.
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (22 Jul 2011)

Hi gang
Just another though.....I think it would be best to put the splitter near as possible to the Co2 regulator output line.
Am I correct in thinking this?
One more thing you need to use stiff Co2 tubing not the soft flex type when making the connections into the push fit
fittings.
hoggie


----------



## Iain Sutherland (30 Jul 2011)

i have tried just using a t piece like you have linked but that doesnt work.  The pressure will always take the easiest route which seems to be straight to my reactor in my 55g.  I guess as the glass/ceramic diffusor needs pressure behind it.  As i understand it i need a brass splitter with 2 needle valves to control the flow to each unit.  Its Just im reluctant to spend £30 on what could be a dodgy asian useless piece of..... brass!  hence the new thread lol


----------

